# Do I have an Alpine or Oberhasli?



## tcwells23 (Nov 23, 2012)

We got our first Alpine goats in August. We bought another doe in November and was told she was a French Alpine. She is not registered but we were told that she could be. However, she sure looks like the photos I've seen of Oberhasli goats. I would like to know what more experienced goat owners think. Sorry, I don't have a better picture of her.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

she looks more like an obi to me, but it could be an alpine


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

This is Hope..she is oberhasli...her ears are funny do to frost bite when she was born...but other wise...beautiful...: ) I love her...I Have seen alpines the same color too..so I hope the pic helps..


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

are obi's typically darker than the alpines??


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Obi's must be bay Chamoisee. Alpines can be any color. Here's a registered purebred Obi that shows the proper markings. Obi's can not have any white or cream on them anywhere on their body only Bay and Black.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Obie does can be solid black or have a tiny spot of white, but no large or multi white spots.

Obie bay comes in a variety of shades, but the dark mahogony is preferred. To me, your girl looks like an Obie. They should be reddish brown with black on their legs, face, belly, and a strip down their back. The Alpines can have that coloring but usually the Chamoisee is a bit lighter and a sort of different shade of brown.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oberhasli kids: The black doeling in front has an acceptable spot. The buckling in the back has too big of a spot. Actually now that the black doeling is grown that spot is gone. And yes, I drank an entire big gulp while she was in labor that night.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a registered French alpine doe who's mother is red- looks like an obi, and I had a red buck kid born last year. So she could truly be alpine. Wish I could see her face. Obis are more short and square in the head. Blocky with wide set eyes.


----------



## tcwells23 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses. I will try to get a better picture of her face today. Her face and head does look different than my other alpine to me. She looks a whole lot like goathiker's first pictures.

She wasn't supposed to be bred, but she had two little girls 2/26/13. They are my first babies! I thought she was just fat (my husband had been saying she looked pregnant for about a month). I was also suprised when they came out with floppy little ears. I called the lady we got her from and she said she has a Nubian buck that must have gotten out.


----------



## tcwells23 (Nov 23, 2012)

Here are a couple pics of her face.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Alpine?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

She looks Alpine to me. Here are a couple of my girls that are alpines, a light and a dark chamoisee. Both girls have the same sire but different dams and they are quite different in build and look. The darker girl has a more dished face.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Her head looks like that of an Alpine...her color doesn't look rich/dark enough for an Oberhasli, I think she's an alpine, but hard to know for sure.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm not sure but her babies sure are cute!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

This is our oberhasel same marking it looks like


----------



## tcwells23 (Nov 23, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> I'm not sure but her babies sure are cute!


Thank you! I've never had goat babies before and they are so adorable and fun. I just love them!

Peggy, She looks just like your girl in the second picture. Thanks!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Can you get the reg. info from the people you bought her from? Searching their registration numbers in the ADGA Genetics page would tell you what they're registered as.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I think her head says alpine to me


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah her head looks Alpine to me too.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

tcwells23 said:


> Here are a couple pics of her face.


 we have an alpine with almost exact same face.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

maybe since the people said alpine you should just think alpine. Are her parents registered?


----------



## nigi1967 (Nov 2, 2012)

I raise alpines and have a purebred doe that is very similar to an ob, minus the wide eye set. Your doe looks alpine to me. I have a 1/2 alpine that has some ob in her and the eyes are very far apart.


----------



## tcwells23 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input. I think after all the pics of other Alpines that look like her, I feel certain she is Alpine too. 

Like I said, I haven't had goats that long. So when I would see a pic of an Obi, it confused me!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Whatever she is I LOVE her sweet face!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

She COULD be a mix of both  Part Alpine and and part Oberhasli too. 
Here is a photo of my Chloe. 75% Oberhasli, 25% Alpine.


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I have both breeds but it is a tough call. Alpines usually run a tannish brown in that color line. Obs are usually a mahogany red. Check with a breeder, they may be able to help. Enjoy her! Both breeds are sweet and great milkers!


----------

